# Thyroid and Aggression



## Pauline Michels (Sep 1, 2006)

A recent post and from what I've heard indicates aggression issues can be caused by thyroid problems. 

What is the process that causes this to happen?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Pauline Michels said:


> A recent post and from what I've heard indicates aggression issues can be caused by thyroid problems.
> 
> What is the process that causes this to happen?


Overactive (hyper) thryoid triggers agitation, etc. This can be from trying to get the meds right for underactive (hypo), too.

http://www.canine-epilepsy-guardian-angels.com/Thyroid.htm gives a list of articles about behavioral changes from thyroid problems.


----------



## Pauline Michels (Sep 1, 2006)

Very interesting and relatively "simple" to understand. Fuzzy thinking in people is a symptom. The same happens in the dog. However the dog responds instinctually rather than reasoning out what's going on. 

Thanks once again Connie. I now have a new appreciation for getting the dog vet checked when they act odd. 

Amazing that this aggression issue was also found to happen in a horse!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Humans too. In fact, humans on thyroid replacement meds (like Synthroid) were where this aggression and agitation were first seen. If not, I imagine that animals could have gone forever without anyone realizing that their behavior change was strictly a physical thing.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Pauline Michels said:


> Very interesting and relatively "simple" to understand. Fuzzy thinking in people is a symptom. The same happens in the dog.


Fuzzy thinking would be more likely from underactive thyroid (or undersupplementing with replacement meds).... vagueness, confusion, fatigue....

Agitation, aggression, violent movements, restlessness would be the other end.


----------

